# Do you think you would be a good parent?



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

I think I would be a great parent for a kid 10 and under, but I think once my kids grew up and were teenagers I would suck at it and totally screw them up. How about you guys?


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I would try to be a good parent. That's all you can really do right? It's hard to tell how kids are going to turn out. Even the ones from the best families don't always do the best. 
I think I would have a better understanding of how to raise them, you know help them avoid what I had to go through with SA and everything. I would try to get them invovled in school sports, activities. I wouldn't spoil them, let them stand on their own. But I would always be there for them. I definetly would kick their butt outside and off the computer/video game. Can't really make friends if your home all the time. Other than that kids grow up into their own person, you can teach them values but they have to decide on thier own who they're going to be.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

No, I can barely look after myself. Luckily I have no desire to have children though, not that I would ever have the opportunity anyway.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah I know exactly what not to do. Thanks mom and dad!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hell no.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

id teach them good work ethics by having them help me sell oranges in the corner as soon as they can walk


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont know.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I think I would but only if I get rid of SA.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Do not want.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I'd make a good parent, yes.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I've been a terrible parent. And my kids would agree.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

morningmud said:


> I think I've been a terrible parent. And my kids would agree.


:lol i dont think theres such a thing as a good parent. if it were as easy as using your own childhood to make improvements then the perfect parent would have existed generations ago


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Not in my current state.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't mind being a parent if I could skip the crying and the terrible two's.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yes. But the loss of sleep in the beginning may negate my potential.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Eventually...


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

GordonGecko said:


> No, I can barely look after myself. Luckily I have no desire to have children though, not that I would ever have the opportunity anyway.


 :ditto


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

I would be an awful parent. Mostly because I wouldn't want the kids to begin with.  Secondly because I wouldn't have time for them. Thirdly because children generally annoy me.... etc


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Any child of mine would grow up to be committed to making this world a better place. That would be non-negotiable. On the other hand, I'd probably be too busy working to pay attention to a kid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would be a good parent.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I am the way I am today in significant part due to the lunacy of my own parents. Doesn't exactly seem fair that I pass my own crazy ways onto another generation when I resent my own parents for ever creating me.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

For a long time my dream was to care for foster children and/or adopt, but recently I've decided that if I am not able to take care of myself, there is no way in hell that I should be responsible for the life of another human being. 

Lately though I've been having baby fever (damn hormones) and every time I see one, the desire to have my own is overwhelming. 

So, to the original question: No.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Would I have the _ability_ to raise a child that doesn't end up a serial killer? I imagine so. Would I want to? No. I do not like babies or toddlers or school-age children or teenagers or young adults or middle-aged adults or old adults, but mostly (and more relevantly, and _especially_) I can't stand small children.


----------



## llj (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone here can be a good parent, but it's better to do it when you have developed some sort of ability to take care of yourself.

Me, I don't know. I could be fine with never having kids or having kids. I think I'd leave that up to my eventual spouse to convince me. Like Drella though, I can't stand small children. They are brats. I know, because I was a brat once too.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I will never be a parent, (a) because I hate children, and (b) because any woman impregnated by me would die in a traffic accident as she was driving to the abortion clinic at 120mph. That aside, I don't think I'd do too badly. I'd force the kid to read a lot and make sure it got a decent education outside of school, but I'd also provide it with what it needed to be socially popular. If it was a girl I'd have no idea what to do, but if it was a boy, I'd push sports sports sports and force him to play with other kids on the street, ensuring to some degree that he would be able to establish connections with the school 'in crowd' that are most easily afforded by athletic ability. I'd also be sure to do stuff like buy the kid fashionable clothes and just generally take a no-bull**** attitude. If I had a son, he would almost certainly be ten times the man I am.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Nah, atleast according to what I learnt in class. One of my books said that to be a good parent you have to have lived a full, normal life. If you haven't then you will have difficulty in guiding your kids through life (teenage years ,early twenties, parties, dates, etc)


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

If the way I treat my dog is any indication then probably not.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I really have no desire to bring another person into this world at all. It's not a nice place really, and I have many defective genes (if depression and anxiety are genetic then I have them by the bucket load) not to mention my awful appearance that should never be inflicted on a poor child.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I ran into someone I went to high school with recently. He said something along the lines of, "You married. No kids?". Someone was actually surprised that I didn't have a wife and kids. Am I supposed to even want that stuff? I don't ever want my sperm involved in any unaltered female reproductive system. My genes are defective. My posts may prove that.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

GordonGecko said:


> my awful appearance


Aww, no way! :hug I hope this doesn't sound bad, but my wallpaper tells a different story altogether ops :hide


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I would never pass my genes onto another living creature. To bring someone into life so they can wish they were dead for up to 100+ years. Not to mention bad hair.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

tednugent2007 said:


> I think I would be a great parent for a kid 10 and under, but I think once my kids grew up and were teenagers I would suck at it and totally screw them up. How about you guys?


If you raised them well during childhood, they would have a 90% chance of turning out (relatively) well as teenagers. Parents may not have as much influence on teenagers as their peers do, but then you have the first twelve years to teach them (subtly or otherwise) your personal values and moral beliefs.


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know. I DO know it aggravates the hell out of me when I see adults talking to their kids as if they're adults and also when I see em bringing them to movies like Superbad.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I make for a good uncle, but I can't imagine being a parent. I don't think I'll ever have to worry about that happening though with my monk-like lifestyle.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Currently, I have no plans whatsoever to be a parent. I'm not an affectionate person and I like a lot of alone time, so I probably would leave the raising of the child to the wife or gf. If I got a female pregnant at this point in my life, I'd probably insist on an abortion. Hell, I think people who get abortions are doing their potential children a favor, especially if the woman or male suffers from some debilitating mental illness.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Vincenzo said:


> I will never be a parent, (a) because I hate children, and (b) because any woman impregnated by me would die in a traffic accident as she was driving to the abortion clinic at 120mph.


 :haha :clap


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd be a terrible parent. I wouldn't be able to handle all the responsibilities. Further, I'm a weak-willed cream-puff who's not good at asserting his authority and saying "no" (i.e., I'd fail at the whole "tough love" thing), and basically I have no confidence that I'd command my child's/children's respect. Me being a parent would be a recipe for disaster.

Plus there's the whole burdening-someone-else-with-my-crappy-genes factor.

Besides, there's enough people in the world as it is. And I already have a nephew, plus a close friend who has a couple kids. That's good enough for me.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

I wouldn't be a good parent, and I can say that with complete confidence because I know myself too well.

I like being left alone for the majority of my awake time. 
I'm too selfish to have a kid. 
There is absolutely no way I would clean up their vomit, diapers, pee sheets.
etc...

There are many reasons why it wouldn't work out. I'd end up dropping the kid off at an adoption agency.

My sister is having her first child in roughly 4 months, and I'm already dreading it. When people have babies they always want you to hold it, they thrust it in your arms and then take a picture. 

I've never understood that. Is it supposed to be fun to hold a baby? Am I supposed to get some kind of thrill from it? Everyone I've ever known that has had a baby has pushed it into my arms like that. Hold your own damn kid! :mum


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

trey said:


> When people have babies they always want you to hold it, they thrust it in your arms and then take a picture.
> 
> I've never understood that. Is it supposed to be fun to hold a baby? Am I supposed to get some kind of thrill from it? Everyone I've ever known that has had a baby has pushed it into my arms like that. Hold your own damn kid! :mum


Argh, I'm glad no-one has done that to me. I'd be scared that I was going to drop it :shock


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LoL @ the baby holding situation. That's happened to me before. Makes me want to say yeah your kid's cute and all but really, you're the mother, _you_ hold it. Because I'm twelve.

Yeah.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

I wouldn't be much of a parent. 

I am not having kids though, it was never an option for me.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

meesha327 said:


> Yeah I know exactly what not to do. Thanks mom and dad!


 :rofl

I love that. My mom and I just got finished talking the other day about how I will not allow my marriage to be like theirs and I am going to make some changes when I have kids. She was perfectly fine with this as she said that each generation learns the mistakes of their parents and has the responsibility not to make those same mistakes. I am going to make sure I recall their mistakes and not make the same ones they did.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I think I'll make a good parent as long as I can find a guy who will be a great caring father. I want my kids to be able to make it in this world and be happy, of course I need to work on my own happiness first (and find a guy of course, lol), but I really want a couple of kids (no more, it's too expensive) but I am so afraid I won't be able to because I was recently diagnosed with PCOS and it really sucks that this could prevent me from having children. But I do believe I will be a good parent since I am a very nurturing kind of person.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i wouldn't be a good parent for many reasons. but this doesn't bother me at all since i don't have much interest in having kids.


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know if I could handle the responsibility.


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

At this point in my life, who knows. In a way, I'd love to have kids, but currently, I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

NO. I would have to put myself in so many social situations that I would go bonkers. That and the incessant crying. LOL.


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

Determined not to repeat the mistakes my father made, i do believe i would be a good parent.

Though, you know, aren't we all doomed to become our fathers? (Or mothers, may that be.)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

No way, I can't even look after myself.


----------



## queequag (May 4, 2008)

sno said:


> Though, you know, aren't we all doomed to become our fathers? (Or mothers, may that be.)


That's just one reason I don't want to be a mamma!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

For some strange reason I think I would be a good father.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

sno said:


> Though, you know, aren't we all doomed to become our fathers? (Or mothers, may that be.)


Or both, in my case. :um


----------



## FlyEaglesFly (Jun 12, 2008)

Absolutely! I really want kids of my own someday, but the limiting factor here is finding my future wife to have them with...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I haven't been a perfect parent, made about 6.5 million mistakes while my son was growing. 

But I believe I have been a better parent than my parents were to me. And my kid loves me. So I must have done something right.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I know I'll be a fabulous Dad. Not to blow my own trumpet or anything.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Hopefully I will be :afr


----------



## HumiliatedGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

I would prefer all the people to be my parents who said that they would not be a good parent to those who claim that they will be a good parent.

Because the ones who don't think that they would be good parents would try to find solutions by dealing with themselves and the children instead of thinking that all the blame is on children. "I'm a good parent! I didn't do anything wrong. It's all the kid's fault!"


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

HumiliatedGuy said:


> I would prefer all the people to be my parents who said that they would not be a good parent to those who claim that they will be a good parent.
> 
> Because the ones who don't think that they would be good parents would try to find solutions by dealing with themselves and the children instead of thinking that all the blame is on children. "I'm a good parent! I didn't do anything wrong. It's all the kid's fault!"


Hmm...sorry, but that seems more than a little convoluted to me.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I get it, I had to reread the first sentence a bit though ops



queequag said:


> sno said:
> 
> 
> > Though, you know, aren't we all doomed to become our fathers? (Or mothers, may that be.)
> ...


I looked at this again and then I got it. The first time I saw it, I honestly absolutely thought it said "That's just one reason I don't want to be a *mammal*"


----------

